# Father-Son project



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi guys, A few days ago my Son (who has a cnc plasma shop) called and said he was working on a wall plaque for a local fire department and asked if I could make a 6 inch Fire/Rescue emblem for it. I think the wood/metal combination looks good but what's really great is when your 30 year old son still needs his old Dad. 😉


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW Joe!! i love the deep relief, and the detail of all the elements is real attractive! how great to work together.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. About all my son needs from me is a smack in the back of the head.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job,can’t get over the detail . I think you get the title of Master cnc guy


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That means they're starting to get it and will be alright. Good Show!!!

What's it cut from?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great product, Steve; Son gets an 'Atta-boy' as well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent project. Made yourselves proud on that.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely done...sure is nice to work with family...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent, just excellent! Great job, Joe.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> That means they're starting to get it and will be alright. Good Show!!!
> 
> What's it cut from?


Thanks guys, I dug through my pile and grabbed a piece of cherry with the least amount of figure/grain I could find.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nice! I love being able to relate to my son, now that he is older and wiser, LOL


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a truly beautiful work of art. I always love Cherry. Even better is doing this with your son. It's always a great day when your kid finally grows up enough so you can interact as adults. That's even better than the plaque.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Most impressive and great that it's done by a father - child team.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks GREAT! This was a nice project to bring you two together to produce this wall plaque for a local fire department.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful project. The metal and the wood really compliment each other. Definitely a wow piece.


----------

